# a-line 09



## m(a)tb (22. Juni 2009)

hallo,
wollt fragen ob es zwischen den 3 Modellen
unterschiede am rahmen gibt oder nur
am aufbau ?
dane im vorraus


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Juni 2009)

Hi m(a)tb

A-Line und A-Line Park Edition bauen auf dem identischen Rahmen
auf. Der Rahmen des Team DH unterscheidet sich in einigen Details 
(als Beispiel die Ausfallenden im Anhang), hier hat Norco nochmals
etwas Gewicht eingespart.

Cheers,

Fritz

PS: Hier noch ein cooles Video mit dem 16-jährigen Kanadier 
Dexter Robson und seinem Norco Team DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(a)tb (23. Juni 2009)

dankeschöön
dann mach ich mit dem a-line wohl nichts falsch

ciao

bob


----------



## LaKoS (26. Juni 2009)

Schönes Vid....


----------



## Hooz (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei mir einen A-line Rahmen von 2009 zuzulegen und habe ein paar Fragen auf die ich Antworten suche:

- wie schwer ist der Rahmen (mit oder ohne FOX DHX3)?
- wie sind die Maße für's Tretlager?
- welche Größe brauche ich für die Sattelstütze?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Hooz (19. Juni 2011)

Hallooooooo jemand da?

Mit der Größe des Tretlagers wäre mir schon sehr geholfen, passen 83mm?
Danke


----------



## Indian Summer (20. Juni 2011)

Hi

Gewicht des Rahmens kennen wir leider nicht, da wir nie einen einzelnen Rahmen
in der Hand gehalten haben. Die beiden anderen Mass können wir dir aber liefern:

- Tretlagergehäuse 68mm
- Innendurchmesser Sattelrohr: 27.2mm

Hoffen, das hilft weiter.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Hooz (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Fritz,

vielen Dank, das hilft!


----------

